# How much PO4 daily ??



## crazyhorse (20 Dec 2018)

How much PO4 daily (*in ppms please*)??
aquarium full of Java fern... What do you say?
daily dosing profito and CO2 in very good amounts.... 2-3 bubbles per second(dont meassure with testers)


----------



## ian_m (20 Dec 2018)

https://rotalabutterfly.com/nutrient-calculator.php


----------



## Edvet (20 Dec 2018)

You'll need Nitrogen (N) too.


----------



## crazyhorse (20 Dec 2018)

My main concern is how much plants absorb on daily basis. Never done any testing. e.g. I add today 0.4 ppm PO4 . *Can plants absrob all by theory???*
 P.S. I add N too Edvet.


----------



## Konsa (20 Dec 2018)

Hi
Your plant absorption retes are very specific to your tank.
What light U have,flow/distribution in the tank, the very good CO2 injection mesured in bps means very little without knowing tank size and how is  distributed efficiently or not.
In theory they can absorb it if not limited by sth else under strong light.
Regards Konsa


----------



## ian_m (20 Dec 2018)

Due to a failed pump I ran 80ppm PO4 for a week, no fish issues, no change to plants either.


----------



## crazyhorse (20 Dec 2018)

ian_m said:


> Due to a failed pump I ran 80ppm PO4 for a week, no fish issues, no change to plants either.


Wow


----------



## crazyhorse (20 Dec 2018)

By the nutrient-calculator (EI daily) I can conclude that I need 0.6 PPM PO4 daily


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (20 Dec 2018)

I dose about 7ppm weekly


----------



## crazyhorse (20 Dec 2018)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> I dose about 7ppm weekly


You add at once or 1 ppm per day?


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (20 Dec 2018)

crazyhorse said:


> You add at once or 1 ppm per day?


I add about 2.4ppm 3x per week (adjusted EI dosing)


----------

